# Any easy way to carry a large dog up steps???



## jeepguy25 (Jan 16, 2007)

Hello everyone. My name is Justin. I know I should have posted in the introductions forum first...but I kind of need some help fast. 

here is my situation. I own a golden retriever named April. She is almost 15 years old...and has bad hips. Due to some family issues, I need to move out of my house now, and get an apartment. She HAS to come with me. 

I had a first floor place lined up, but they rented it out from under me to someone that wanted it sight unseen. So...with first floor places hard to come by, I may need to settle for a second floor. April does not do well with stairs. So anytime a staircase is involved, I carry her. Unfortunetly, she is sort of big...and its not really easy on her or me for that matter.

I need to know if there is an easy way to carry her up and down a flight of stairs. I know it seems like a strange question. I think ramps of some sort are out... Do they make something that would aid in this????

Any help you all can provide me would be GREATLY appreciated... Thank you so much in advance. 

Justin

Edit: Sorry..I actually read through some posts and found someone having a similar problem with a Lab... So Im sorry for not searching around and asking basically the same question. But Ide still like to hear some ideas for gettin her up and down the steps... Thanks!!!


----------



## Dogged (Nov 19, 2006)

The only thing I can recommend would be to use a towel or two slung under her belly in front of her back legs with you holding the ends of the towel over her to keep her up while walking down the stairs. Even better two towels in an X configuration. One towel in front of right leg and going under the belly and between the legs to come out behind the left leg and the same in reverse for the other side.

There are sling products specially made for this type of thing, I would just look on pet supply websites for it.

It may not be easy to hold the leash and the towels or sling and walk down stairs, so be careful. If you fall and break your neck, you won't be doing your dog any good.

Good luck


----------



## Dogged (Nov 19, 2006)

Not sure how I missed this (senility I guess) but if the dog is having trouble getting up and using stairs, he should be on at least Glucosamine/Chondroitin and maybe also a pain/anti-inflammatory medication from your vet. 

I'm not really sure of the dose on the Glucosamine, but for a large dog probably 1500 mg a day, but call your vet and double check that.


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

try to find a place that is wheelchair assesible.

A harder question I may ask then is. Why not just PTS since she is in tons of pain, and has lived a very long life. Why cant she stay at home with your parents?


----------



## kool (Jan 22, 2007)

Hi Jeepguy25

Just happened to come across your post and also this at the same time !

http://www.dogshealth.com/large_item.php?sku=EL65024

Hope this helps

Kool


----------



## nrhareiner (Dec 6, 2006)

Try www.dog.com then surch for under senior care items. They have a couple intems that might help you out. One is called a bottom leash. It helps they go up stares by lifting or help lifting their rear end. Cost about $38. There are also a few other things but I think this might work the best for you.

Heidi


----------

